
Who Said JavaScript Was Easy? - devinhelton
https://hackernoon.com/who-said-javascript-easy-f4a1d5b399b8
======
tynpeddler
Looked like a fun article but I decided to test his example for #7.

I used node 4.2.4, with strict mode and I fixed what I believe was a typo on
line 16 (I added the parenthesis to invoke this.greet). It printed the
greeting as you might naively expect, so I'm not sure what point he's trying
to make here.

~~~
kjensen
Not a typo, he wants to pass a function to the promise. By adding the brackets
you are invoking the greet function and passing the return value. Of course it
works, you are calling it in the context of the original object. You made his
point for him.

------
mmosta
This is some kind of BuzzFeed for "hackers", do yourself a favour and move
along.

